# wheres a good ground spot?



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Wheres a good spot to ground my amp in the trunk?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

FRAME


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Headliner


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 03:17 PM~16029757
> *Headliner
> *


What if it has T tops?

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 19 2009, 02:50 PM~16030064
> *What if it has T tops?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


The gasket for the t top's.Just hot glue the ground on


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 04:38 PM~16030428
> *The gasket for the t top's.Just hot glue the ground on
> *


nah mayne, ground it to the glass on the passenger t-top, much better ground then the drivers side or gasket.








seriously though, a clean spot on the frame is your best ground for daily


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *seriously though, a clean spot on the frame is your best ground for daily*


what he said just make sure it's clean. no paint, rust , or coating of any kind. you want bare metal.


----------



## lowriderbassking (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 01:17 PM~16029757
> *Headliner
> *


Funny


----------



## lowriderbassking (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Dec 19 2009, 11:56 AM~16029239
> *Wheres a good spot to ground my amp in the trunk?
> *



No father then 3 foot from amp for best results and anywhere to the frame. Like seat Bolts, trunk bolts any medal will be fine just make sure it's tight and if you get a wine in your speakers clean the ground with a medal brush and that should fix it. If not you would have a bad ground in car or a wire picking up a signal from the car. If so run the rca's away from the power wire. Good Luck Bro


----------



## no regrets 1988 (Dec 11, 2009)

Tha bolts that hold tha back seat belts make a great ground


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no regrets 1988_@Dec 21 2009, 09:13 PM~16051685
> *Tha bolts that hold tha back seat belts make a great ground
> *


Not unless it's a unibody.


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

drill a fuckin hole scrape the paint off and bolt that bitch down


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 24 2009, 11:24 AM~16078528
> *drill a fuckin hole scrape the paint off and bolt that bitch down
> *


there you go just get that shit done :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbassking_@Dec 21 2009, 02:27 PM~16047998
> *No father then 3 foot from amp for best results and anywhere to the frame. Like seat Bolts, trunk bolts any medal will be fine just make sure it's tight and if you get a wine in your speakers clean the ground with a medal brush and that should fix it. If not you would have a bad ground in car or a wire picking up a signal from the car. If so run the rca's away from the power wire. Good Luck Bro
> *



uh hell no dril a hole in the spare tire well the frames right there weld a bolt to frame and undercoat foy the best ground but and ground down shiny spot will work but not the best


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 03:17 PM~16029757
> *Headliner
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 19 2009, 01:38 PM~16030428
> *The gasket for the t top's.Just hot glue the ground on
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 24 2009, 12:24 PM~16078528
> *drill a fuckin hole scrape the paint off and bolt that bitch down
> *


Just not into the gas tank,and yes i've seen it done


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Dec 19 2009, 12:56 PM~16029239
> *Wheres a good spot to ground my amp in the trunk?
> *





get roughly 10 ft of ground so you have some play in the wire and drill it right into your trunk lid.....the 10 ft of wire is so you don't pull the wire out of the amp when you open your trunk lid


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 28 2009, 09:43 AM~16110150
> *get roughly 10 ft of ground so you have some play in the wire and drill it right into your trunk lid.....the 10 ft of wire is so you don't pull the wire out of the amp when you open your trunk lid
> *


pics or your wolfin!!


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

any pics i dont know where to put it??


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 28 2009, 11:52 PM~16117517
> *pics or your wolfin!!
> *




:biggrin: 


back when I worked at a audio shop, true story....popped the trunk and BAM.....there was the 10 feet of ground wire for slack while you open the trunk :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 29 2009, 10:08 AM~16120677
> *:biggrin:
> back when I worked at a audio shop, true story....popped the trunk and BAM.....there was the 10 feet of ground wire for slack while you open the trunk :0
> *


oh yeah i've seen something close to that.Or using a cloths hanger as a ground/mounting device.

How about aluminum foil as a fuse or a needle from a pump (basketball) etc. crammed in the holder.Man i've seen alot of fuckedd up ideas


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 28 2009, 11:47 PM~16118870
> *any pics?? i dont know where to put it??
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seanjohn21_@Dec 29 2009, 02:47 AM~16118870
> *any pics i dont know where to put it??
> *


Are you serious?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

drill a hole, avoid breaklines, fuel lines, fuel tank rtc. Weld a bolt to the frame. Thread the lug to this bolt and enjoy a solid ground.


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2009, 06:44 PM~16138347
> *Are you serious?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 30 2009, 07:02 PM~16138563
> *drill a hole, avoid breaklines, fuel lines, fuel tank rtc. Weld a bolt to the frame. Thread the lug to this bolt and enjoy a solid ground.
> *


truth!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

keep your ground under 18 inches


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I grounded my amp to the seal and still could not get it to turn on, I even put extra glue on it.  So I just took it to the stereo shop and they got it for me.... thanks for nothing :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2010, 12:24 PM~16278408
> * I grounded my amp to the seal and still could not get it to turn on, I even put extra glue on it.   So I just took it to the stereo shop and they got it for me.... thanks for nothing :uh:
> *


Should have tried grounding it to your antena! Better reception of grounding signal.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 13 2010, 05:00 PM~16279233
> *Should have tried grounding it to your antena! Better reception of grounding signal.
> *


or the inside of the left rear tire.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 13 2010, 05:00 PM~16279233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought of that but then I thought about the wire twisting around the diff :wow: sounds like too much of a mess to clean up


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

to the lowest part of the car, closest to the ground, duh


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 13 2010, 10:19 PM~16282642
> *to the lowest part of the car, closest to the ground, duh
> *


now that makes perfect sense :yes:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2010, 09:27 PM~16281969
> *good idea
> 
> I thought of that but then I thought about the wire twisting around the diff :wow: sounds like too much of a mess to clean up
> *


it will strip the insulation creating a great connection.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 13 2010, 07:55 PM~16283114
> *it will strip the insulation creating a great connection.
> *


He makes a wise point! There is no doubt you would get a great connection.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

:no:,TAKE OUT YOUR CIG.LIGHTER AND JUST JAM A ZERO GAUGE CABLE IN THERE.JUST MAKE SURE YOU PUSH THE LIGHTER IN ALL THE WAY!I ALWAYS GOT THE BRIGHTEST IDEAS!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## natisfynest (Sep 23, 2008)

I was wondering why this thread was getting so many replies lol

I ground all my shit to the tire since they touch the ground


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Jan 15 2010, 08:54 AM~16298705
> *I was wondering why this thread was getting so many replies lol
> 
> I ground all my shit to the tire since they touch the ground
> *


left rear


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 15 2010, 09:07 AM~16298743
> *left rear
> *


thats wrong.... you need to ground it on the right tire :rimshot: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

man that shit is fucking funny should have took a picture :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

